# Well, we all have those days, I guess......



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Spent the afternoon and evening out on the South Jetty yesterday. (Of course. Where else WOULD I be?) Fished with fiddlers, finger mullet & pins and caught my limit of....nuttin. Zero. Zip. Nada. A nice day at the jetty on a falling tide and I got skunked. Sheesh. I feel like a newbie. Oh well, I met some nice people, saw a beautiful orange sunset, and wasted a day in about as pleasant a way as a man could hope for. However, I did see a bunch of small blues caught by guys fishing cut bait in the inlet, and one 24" red come out. So, it wasn't that there were no fish being caught. It was just ME. Just a little reminder from the Lord that we aren't in control.


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

A good honest report there Chef.
Its as important as you catching a whole bunch of fish to someone 5 hours away and planning a trip.
Thanks bud.
Brit


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

It happens,

I fished Pawleys Island for the first time Saturday. 

Got there about noon and the tide was on the way out. Caught some nice finger mullet and a couple of cobs out of the creek and set up a couple hundred yard from the inlet.

Started catching blues on cut mullet chucked way out. 

Ran two drum rods with mullet and blue heads all afternoon. 

When it got dark and the tide was more than half in I had both the drum rods out. 

The 12 ft Star Stellar started to wiggle a little so I picked it up and pulled some drag. Wound down on it but it did not move. Slacked it off and it tightened back up. I yanked up and the drag started going and line started stripping out. Then I hear a click and 3ft of the top of the rod broke OFF and went out to Davey Jones. 

The now much shorter rod with the line running out rubbing on the stub broke the line. 

I have had that rod for 5 years. Bought it used off the forum from someone from SC. Loved that rod and it cast like a dream. Caught a bunch of nice fish. 40+ drum last year a 5 1/2 ft bull shark. 

Anybody find the end?????

Gotta take it as it comes. Ended up with 6 nice blues to fry and a 9ft surf rod. 

DAN


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

That's happened to me more often than I care to recall. And if it's any consolation, I recently drove 3.5 hours to fish up near Swansboro NC and came away skunked while my buddy landed a 23" red on his uptralight spinning rig... Can't smoke 'em every time out!


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

If i had to count all the days and hours I have fished as a boy growing up with my dad grandad and myself, fishing on the surf and creeks and ponds and rivers and yes the ocean I would have many many more hours wracked up to no bites and no fish then otherwise. Hours of thinking about life. chatting with family over so much. I wouldnt take a single minute of it back and would probably spend even more time if i could have. Its not the count of the catch..... Its the quality of being out there. Its not a loss if you dont catch a fish. Its a loss if you have to make yourself enjoy it when you dont. thanks chef for the honest report and all those on here that do. See you on the surf this am I hope. Going to try HBSP surf with my new cart. Same as the old one but the wheels havent broken off this one.....;-)


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

Many men go fishing all their lives without knowing that it is not the fish they are after.


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

My Dad started me out fishing in the surf when I was 6 or 7, taught me the basic hows and whys, how to tie knots and take care of my gear. I lost him to cancer in 1998 but still think of him often whenever I'm standing in the wash. I like to catch em as good as the next guy, but for me it's about much more than that. Said to my wife the other day when we were out there fishing together, "what did we do to deserve to live in a place like this..."


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

speckalicious said:


> My Dad started me out fishing in the surf when I was 6 or 7, taught me the basic hows and whys, how to tie knots and take care of my gear. I lost him to cancer in 1998 but still think of him often whenever I'm standing in the wash. I like to catch em as good as the next guy, but for me it's about much more than that. Said to my wife the other day when we were out there fishing together, "what did we do to deserve to live in a place like this..."


My wife and I say that quite often. Best place in the world for us to have retired! and It just keeps getting better.


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

Still got some years to work, but I was fortunate enough to be able to transfer here a a year and a half back. Miss Winston Salem and all the good things about the Triad, but this is the place to be


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

speckalicious said:


> Still got some years to work, but I was fortunate enough to be able to transfer here a a year and a half back. Miss Winston Salem and all the good things about the Triad, but this is the place to be


We moved from Winston ....off Ebert. Dont miss any of the cold and wind. Glad to be further south in the warmer weather and of course the ocean surf. The only real thing I miss is Trader Joes. Wish they had one close by here. Wife misses Salem Creek. We still order the coffee from them! Best around.


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

We stayed just over the Davie County line near Bermuda Run for nearly 15 years, spent most of our time in Winston proper tho. If I had one meal left to eat on earth it would probably be shrimp and grits at the Old 4th Street Filling Station. Some really good restaurants around downtown. And we cheat and hit the Trader Joe's in Wilmington whenever we go see our youngest at UNCW!


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

speckalicious said:


> We stayed just over the Davie County line near Bermuda Run for nearly 15 years, spent most of our time in Winston proper tho. If I had one meal left to eat on earth it would probably be shrimp and grits at the Old 4th Street Filling Station. Some really good restaurants around downtown. And we cheat and hit the Trader Joe's in Wilmington whenever we go see our youngest at UNCW!


Good to know there a Trader Joes there. Miss their granola. My one last meal would be the Basil Leaf Thai Food.....The absolute very best. Haven't found one, a Thai, here yet. I have heard the Blue Elephant is great but only take cash and they are pricey or so i have heard. 

We were at first in Davie up 801 off Four Corners rd. 13 acres small farm. There for 18 years. Sold that and moved into Winston in townhouse until I retired from the city. We decided to make our coastal dreams come true. Moved down here and never looked back. I wouldn't go back. Just closed on the townhouse off Ebert to get rid of it and that cost. We had kept it just in case we decided it was not what we thought here. Turns out its even better. I don't get to the surf as much as I would like but I love it just the same. Good luck on the fishing and I hope you enjoy it here.


----------

